
Facebook ad boycott grows over hate speech, but company refuses to back down - jedimind
https://9to5mac.com/2020/06/26/facebook-ad-boycott/
======
aurizon
The company is an extension of it's board of directors and the major
shareholder(s?), which are, by deduction, racist!!!

